# News about the Cougar



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

first off, after checking my almost full mailbox, I found that both Jim Harris and Jaybird reminded me that I still have to send the Cougars to the tournament shooters at the ECST.

I sincerely apologize for the unacceptable waiting time. I sent the entire set of Cougars out about three weeks after the ECST, to a friend in the US who would have shipped them to their new owners in the US. This would have saved a lot of shipping cost.

The parcel never made it, though, and after endless phone calls the forwarder paid out the insurance. This was very frustrating and I hated to even think about the issue for a long time.

But now I opened my box with the "iron reserve" Cougars and I do have enough left to fulfill my promise, they should be on the way next week. Again, sorry for this.

Anyway, while playing with the Cougars, I remembered how nice the one was that I outfitted with wooden handles. I sent this one to Tom, because he was obviously in love with it. I have some Thuja, which I planned to use for a nice Phoenix, but the wood is too brittle. For grip plates that are attached to a steel frame, the wood is perfect, though. So I made a set for a Cougar.

This time, I added a nice palm swell, just the way I like it. I think it came out really nice, I love the grain and the feel.




























Also, I am working on a new "Cougar 2", for Dankung again. My basic idea is to adapt the Phoenix design to a steel frame (8mm thickness), with Cougar ears so you can shoot both bands and tubes, plus I want to make it shootable in hammer grip AND finger support style.

Also, I want to make it easy to attach wooden handles, as this improves the comfort and also it seems to be a nice modification that people can do at home. Here is my first sketch:










This time, I have to ask that noone copies it without my prior permission, as it is unfinished and also will probably be a commercial product soon. I won't make any money on it, but hopefully Dankung will. So please respect my request.

Jörg


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

That really is a work of art!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That wood-scaled Cougar looks great. You did a fine spot of work there. I also think it's pretty nice of you to carry through and see those people got what you promised them.

I think your new design is safe from copiers unless someone owns a CNC machine, though it is interesting.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Exceptional; how about a special handle, in bone or horn?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

what is a cnc machine?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

huey224 said:


> what is a cnc machine?


Terminator T100 and a milling machine had a love child.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> what is a cnc machine?


Terminator T100 and a milling machine had a love child.
[/quote]

nice:lol:


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
Thank you I know they will be appreciated.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If the cougar II comes to fruition I will buy one for sure!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Hello,
> 
> first off, after checking my almost full mailbox, I found that both Jim Harris and Jaybird reminded me that I still have to send the Cougars to the tournament shooters at the ECST.
> 
> ...


Just a personal input. This design is stellar. Except I think the "ears" need to be on top as opposed to where they are now. So if you hold the slingshot horizontally the bands are straight up and down and the "ear" is still a great aiming reference. Just a thought.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Hello,
> 
> first off, after checking my almost full mailbox, I found that both Jim Harris and Jaybird reminded me that I still have to send the Cougars to the tournament shooters at the ECST.
> 
> ...


Jorg,
Yes, I do really love the cougar you sent me. Thank you.
You never said wether you got the mesquite laminate I sent you?
Tom


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Beautiful joerg the Cougar 2 lookz amazing


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excellent update and recharge Jorg


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, those Cougars look so sweet I wish I had one for each hand. Awesome.

p.s. Lotta new members today ... did you release a new video ?


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Cougar 2 will be a new top !
Already very nice on paper !

Xavier


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

jmplsnt said:


> I think your new design is safe from copiers unless someone owns a CNC machine...


Well... maybe not. Here is my second test frame in 12 mm Multiplex.










Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Also, I want to make it easy to attach wooden handles, as this improves the comfort and also it seems to be a nice modification that people can do at home.


You're thinking like a knifemaker now! I have some minor suggestions regarding the handle:


*Finished Handle - *Why don't you suggest that Dankung offers burlwood or carbon fibre handles as an option?
*Shape of Top Skeletonising Hole - *Is there any particular reason why the top skeletonising hole is a vertical slot? Could it be made larger to reduce more weight?
*Adjustable Weight and Balance - *Consider making the skeletonising holes a series of 6mm horizontal slots with thin walls between them instead of a single chamber. This means that the user can determine its balance by selectively filling in slots with lead.
*Pin Hole Size - *If it was a hardened tool steel blade, you have to choose the hole size deliberately, but I suggest 5mm holes with the thickness of the horizontal bar that they are set in being no narrower than 10mm. I give measurements in mm because Dankung are Chinese, but the idea is to accommodate 3/16" Loveless or Corby bolt shafts and be able to be reamed out to 1/4" for mosaic pins.
*Pin Hole or Slot - *Finally, the pins are meant to protect from shear stress delamination of the handle slabs. The stress is in the vertical (longitudinal) direction only, so holes that the pins go through can be made as either holes or horizontal slots. If you go with holes, the maker doesn't have to use glue and the central/ symmetrical positioning is done for you, but a making the hole as a slot allows the maker to choose the exact position of the pin.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan, great input!

The slot in the handle basically is meant to contain both ends of a paracord rope. It can be made larger, why not? But I think like a slingshot that weighs between 250 and 600 gramms, really. If the frame is too light, my accuracy suffers some.

And I do suggest to Dankung that they offer scales. Cast aluminum would work, too. Exotic wood is expensive in China (according to Dankung), and has to be made by skilled hands.

Also I suggested to them to offer two sizes, as this slingshot is made for large hands like mine. A model that is 15% smaller is needed, I think.

Jörg


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Must be another great model!

when will it be available for sale?


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Why not offer it with micarta or better textured G-10!

Great looking design!

Tom


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have added scales to my wooden prototype. Cheap Plywodd, but then again it's just a test weapon.

Feels great in the hand!


----------



## lec90 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow that is evil looking I am definitely getting one when they come out, awsome work


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice lookin prototype.

BTW, wow, lotta new faces on the forum lately ... just set the most online record today too (600+ people). You're doing a magnificent job helping to fan this place into a merry flame.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Joerg...thanks for the update. Looking forward to receiving the Cougar!!!


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

The fork width seems to be 120mm, - 15% the other will be 100 mm, both will be perfect for any hands


----------

